# Online Shrimp Stores



## NanoJames (22 May 2013)

Hi guys
Can anyone recommend a decent shrimp store on the internet that has decent prices and shipping? I know about most of the bigger ones but it would be nice if there were any smaller ones too!
Cheers


----------



## jimjim27 (23 May 2013)

have you tried ebay? im guessing you have, ive got some good deals on there before from people who find themselves with too many shrimp.


----------



## Steve Smith (23 May 2013)

I assume you know about Freshwater Shrimp and Sharnbrook Shrimp already  Most smaller sellers are hobbyist breeders selling off surplus to fund their hobby.

Shipping costs will always be on the higher end as I would expect most people to ship via a priority mail service such as Royal Mail Special Delivery, to help ensure safe arrival of the shrimp and so that they are travelling for as little time as possible.


----------



## bogwood (23 May 2013)

I suppose a lot depends on what type of shrimp and  grade your looking for.

I was in a similar position, and unable to source CRS S+ grades upwards. So no option. other than to buy on line.
The odd hobbyist i could find were only offering low grade, which i could get from several shops i see on my travels.

Now i use our sponsors, and very pleased. Plus on occasion a  couple of sellers on ebay . Postage cost are normally what it actually costs them, with little or no mark up. Most i buy from use, good poly boxes, breathing bags, heat packs, and a piece of moss in the bags, with Special next day delivery. Shrimps always arrive in good condition


----------



## NanoJames (26 May 2013)

Cheers guys!
I have heard of most big ones like Sharnbrook Shrimp, Freshwater Shrimp, Shrimp Toast etc. I'll be checking out Ebay too as I'm sure there's plenty of bargains to be had there!
Thanks


----------



## Andy D (26 May 2013)

Easishrimp are good. Lots of various shrimps of all grades.


----------



## NanoJames (26 May 2013)

Andy D said:


> Easishrimp are good. Lots of various shrimps of all grades.


 Cheers Andy. This one looks like a really good shop!


----------



## Shrimpy (27 May 2013)

I have bought shrimp from 4 different uk stores and I would say for quality go to hobbyshrimp and for price freshwater shrimp.


----------



## NanoJames (27 May 2013)

Thanks Shrimpy! I really like HobbyShrimp, their prices are fair too.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 May 2013)

Freshwatershrimp, good value UK bred shrimp.


----------



## NanoJames (27 May 2013)

Cheers Iain!


----------



## Lindy (1 Jun 2013)

There is an Ebay seller, Craven279. He auctions home bred shrimp of varying grades and you can also contact him via ebay and ask for a mixture of grades and colours and he'll quote a price. Mine arrived packaged really well and the cbs really look nice next to the red crystal shrimp. He has auctions running at the mo...


----------



## NanoJames (1 Jun 2013)

Cheers Lindy!


----------



## madlan (18 Jun 2013)

http://www.aquaticshrimp.co.uk - Have an order coming tomorrow.


----------



## NanoJames (18 Jun 2013)

madlan said:


> Welcome to AquaticShrimp.co.uk - Aquatic Shrimps | Online Store for Freshwater Shrimp - Have an order coming tomorrow.


Nice one mate! I haven't heard of that one before but they have really good prices. £2 for a Sakura cherry! Please give me an update when your shrimp arrive!


----------



## madlan (18 Jun 2013)

Should be here any minute. (Nothing yet... Waiting by the door!)


----------



## madlan (18 Jun 2013)

Arrived! All good shrimp, no DOA.


----------



## NanoJames (18 Jun 2013)

It keeps getting better!


----------



## Alastair (21 Jun 2013)

Andy D said:


> Easishrimp are good. Lots of various shrimps of all grades.



Had a look on this site and look good prices but one thing I read which id not heard before and have never had problems with was in the tank set up guide for crystal shrimp 
" Anubias and Cryptocoryne are not good choices for plants because their roots may release toxic substances." 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michael W (21 Jun 2013)

There has been something going around about Crypts and anubias being toxic to shrimps after trimming. But same as Alastair I have never had problems with both plants in my shrimp tanks. One of them is like 35% Anubias Nana Petite and all my shrimps are fine and breeding.


----------



## BigTom (21 Jun 2013)

Alastair said:


> Had a look on this site and look good prices but one thing I read which id not heard before and have never had problems with was in the tank set up guide for crystal shrimp
> " Anubias and Cryptocoryne are not good choices for plants because their roots may release toxic substances."
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


 

I do think shrimp keepers are a little over precious sometimes 

Having said that, I've only got cheap and bombproof cherries and _simoni simoni_, and I'm still regularly finding new ways to accidentally slaughter them, so maybe I should shut up!


----------



## Alastair (21 Jun 2013)

BigTom said:


> I do think shrimp keepers are a little over precious sometimes
> 
> Having said that, I've only got cheap and bombproof cherries and _simoni simoni_, and I'm still regularly finding new ways to accidentally slaughter them, so maybe I should shut up!



 i wont ask ha ha.


----------



## mafoo (21 Jun 2013)

in theory its true that crypts particularly and anubs to a lesser degree release a chemical that is an irritant to shrimp when they are damaged.


----------



## NanoJames (21 Jun 2013)

Michael W said:


> There has been something going around about Crypts and anubias being toxic to shrimps after trimming. But same as Alastair I have never had problems with both plants in my shrimp tanks. One of them is like 35% Anubias Nana Petite and all my shrimps are fine and breeding.


 


Alastair said:


> Had a look on this site and look good prices but one thing I read which id not heard before and have never had problems with was in the tank set up guide for crystal shrimp " Anubias and Cryptocoryne are not good choices for plants because their roots may release toxic substances."


 
Hmmm, I've never heard that one before either. I've only got one Nana which I never trim in my tank and no crypts so not too worried but it still might be worth looking into!


----------



## RolyMo (21 Jun 2013)

@madian
Those prices looked amazing, but I am curious, not sure what you ordered, but were they the correct grade? I was looking at the CRS grades and then comparing the grades/markings on Crystal Red Shrimp Grading Guide .:. Information to successfully grade the Crystal Red Shrimp
And they differ. Prices still good but they look a grade out of sync. But then again I am a noob at this stuff so could be completely wrong. 

Enjoy your shrimp.
R

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dane (21 Jun 2013)

Michael W said:


> There has been something going around about Crypts and anubias being toxic to shrimps after trimming. But same as Alastair I have never had problems with both plants in my shrimp tanks. One of them is like 35% Anubias Nana Petite and all my shrimps are fine and breeding.


 

Its a total myth, 100%!


----------



## madlan (21 Jun 2013)

The problem was apparently oxalic acid, they release this when cut (sap's full of it) - theory has it that a shrimps shell is somehow damaged by it...
I had 6 30cm cubes packed with anubias and crypts, never had a problem. There was also a chap (on shrimpnow forum I think) who blended up an anubias and poured the contents into a tank, no issues!


----------



## Dane (21 Jun 2013)

Yes, i have seen a youtube video of someone blend 200 anubias and crypts into a 20l tank with shrimp, they had no issues. It was dreamt up by inexperienced keepers looking for an excuse as to why they couldn't keep shrimp alive


----------



## NanoJames (5 Aug 2013)

madlan said:


> Arrived! All good shrimp, no DOA.


 I was just looking at some stores in the hope of finally getting some off the internet, checked this one and.... "This website is closed permanently" ! What a shame, I thought that would be the place for me!


----------



## madlan (5 Aug 2013)

What about hobbyshrimp.co.uk?


----------



## NanoJames (7 Aug 2013)

madlan said:


> What about hobbyshrimp.co.uk?


 Yes, I think it's between them and Shrimp Toast at the moment, Shrimp Toast have brilliant prices which is pulling me towards them. It would be about £17.50 to get 5 A Grade CRS shipped to my door!


----------



## basil (7 Aug 2013)

What sort of shrimp are you leaning towards?


----------



## NanoJames (7 Aug 2013)

basil said:


> What sort of shrimp are you leaning towards?


 Hi basil
Was thinking of either some low grade (A-S) CRS or some Sakura Cherries... However, I've just joined a new pipe band and am thinking of getting a sheepskin bag, which are very expensive (£160) I'll see what I decide though..


----------

